# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verlichting met de kracht in je zelf en al dat is

## Ram

Hallo Iedereen,

Ik heb mij zelf genezen in lichaam en geest met volledige innerlijke rust en ik wil dit ook graag voor iedereen.

Voor het beter begrijpen van zelfgenezing op wetenschappelijke en spirituele manier met de ongelofelijke onuitputtelijke kracht in jezelf met de voorbeelden en hoe je het kunt toepassen om jong, sterk , en gezond te zijn
is hier door veel onderzoek te hebben vericht om een verlicht wezen te worden de tools om mee aan de slag te gaan voor een beter en gezonder leven in overvloed.

1. Een ongewoon gesprek met God van Neal Donald Walsch het inzicht over de ziel,lichaam en geest
(boek of audio cd) NL vertaald of audio.
2. Evolve your brain van D.C. Joe Dispenza hoe werkt het onderbewustzijn een boek of seminar op DVD alleen in het engels samen met De kracht in je zelf van Dr. Joseph Murphy boek NL vertaald.
3. De biologie van de overtuiging van Dr. Bruce Lipton bewustzijn op celniveau naar NL vertaald.
4. Je kunt jezelf helen van Louise hay boek NL vertaald
5. De Goddelijke Matrix boek nl vertaald van Dr. Gregg Braden , wetenschapper/schrijver (in een video ook via youtube te vinden laat hij een opname uit China zien, waarbij een westerse vrouw die blaaskanker had, en opgegeven was door de westerse medici, door intentie en gedachte kracht van 5 mensen binnen 5 minuten de tumor slinkte en tenslotte verdween. 
6. Dit alles in combinatie met video's van Bashar die wordt gechanneld door
Darryl Anka met wonderbaarlijke inzichten.( http://bashar.org/ ook via youtube)

Het bovenstaande geeft u inzicht over de samenwerking van lichaam en geest, beter gezegd, dat op ieder moment onze gedachten en gevoelens ons lichamelijke gesteldheid beïnvloeden. De genoemde boeken en video's laten dit heel duidelijk zien, het wordt zelfs wetenschappelijk onderbouwd.
Maak hier gebruik van echt iedereen kan het je hoeft er alleen maar simpelweg voor te kiezen.
Deze ervaring heeft mij wat ik eigenlijk al was weer een beter mens van mij gemaakt.

Ik wens voor iedereen een lang , gezond en verlicht leven in overvloed zoals ik dat nu ervaar om te zijn.

Leef nu!


Mvg. Ram.

----------

